# Visiting Dubai



## DXBDXB111 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have posted one similar thread earlier, cant see it in the forum. Typing again 

This Sharjah police and unwed couple stuff has put me in a delimma.

I me a Lebanese girl in UK who studied with me and went back to her parents in UAE.

I am planning to visit her next week and will be staying in one of the hotels in Dubai where she will be visiting me in the hotel.

Is dubai also conservative like Sharjah? Can a female visit a male friend at his place 

Someone told me Ajman and Dubai are liberal unlike sharjah. 

Is it any problem in calling your friend in a hotel room? I amjust going there for a week.

I love her a lot but dont want any trouble


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

you are okay and good to go...Dubai is quite a fun place as you will witness on your stay here..


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dubai and Sharjah have very different laws, you will be absolutely fine in Dubai, have a great holiday!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

join me here in dubai and i will kick all policemen out by few arabic words lol


----------

